# I need your helpful Feedback



## tubat (Jan 6, 2015)

Greetings Everyone

I am a engineering student at my local college. My team and I have decided to create a new innovation for the generic household paint tray. We wanted to create a device which would take a paint can and through some force would constantly refill the vessel while mixing the paint itself. 

Personally I am looking for some opinions and feedback on this matter. I would highly appreciate if anyone interested or experienced in the matter could give their opinion and if you have any ideas on modifying the generic household paint tray or problems with paint trays you would like to see alleviated. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Which vessel do you want to refill - can or tray?

Having painted a lot of rooms, I can attest that constantly recoat a roller or refillt he tray, especially when on a ladder, is a pain in the tookus. There are, however, some inventions that completely eliminate the problems associated with using the tray. One such invention is a pressurized painting system wherein a can of paint is placed in a vessel, a hose in the open can and a lid (which the hose penetrates). The lid is sealed and a small air compressor pumps air into the vessel forcing the paint out the hose. The hose is connected to a paint roller with holes in the roll support tube which pass the paint to the surface of the roller. An on/off valve or electrical switch controls paint flow to the roller assembly.

The best invention, though, is the paint stick. It consists of a tube, a (with a check valve to prevent paint passing through it in the opposite direction) is inserted into the paint can and the piston pulled almost all the way out - this creates a vacuum and fills the cylinder with paint. To paint, just push on the piston to force paint through the roller while rolling it against the wall. No electricity, refill is easy (holds the equivalent of an entire tray of paint) and the least messy method overall. Cleanup is easier than any other method, too.

If you can beat the paint stick, I'm interested.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting. I have no suggestions. I am the painter of the family both on walls and woodwork and pictures on canvas. I can see how a refillable tray could be a handy thing so I wish you luck.


----------

